# alternative à l'iPod nano



## winstonsmith (29 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Avec la fin de la vente des iPods autres que le Touch, se pose la question des alternatives à l'iPod.
Bien qu'étant sur Mac, je n'ai pas d'iPhone et je rechigne à avoir une seul appareil qui accomplirait toutes les tâches. Je préfère conserver un baladeur audio léger.

Quels baladeurs sont aujourd'hui compétitifs ? Dans tous les cas, il n'y aura pas de synchronisation avec iTunes, mais il me semble possible de fonctionner efficacement avec des scripts pour iTunes.

Dans l'idéal, je rechercherais un baladeur audio d'une taille comparable à l'iPod nano, d'une capacité au moins comparable, dont l'interface et la qualité audio seraient correctes, qui lirait les fichiers Apple Lossless et qui serait capable de gérer des listes de lecture (ce serait encore mieux si elles pouvaient être exportées depuis iTunes en .m3u). 

Merci d'avance,


----------



## okeeb (29 Juillet 2017)

la marque Fiio par exemple, accouche d'excellents baladeurs, plutôt rangés dans la catégorie "baladeurs audiophiles" que "lecteur mp3". 
Audiophiles oblige, ils sont compatibles avec les formats lossless. Ils seront probablement un peu plus volumineux qu'un iPod Nano, mais le segment n'est plus le même, la mémoire peut aller jusqu'à 128GB pour le X3 II qui vient de sortir et la qualité audio bien plus élevée qu'avec un iPod Nano.
Sony dispose lui aussi de quelques appareils dans ce budget plutôt performants...


----------



## jean512 (23 Août 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> la marque Fiio par exemple, accouche d'excellents baladeurs, plutôt rangés dans la catégorie "baladeurs audiophiles" que "lecteur mp3".
> Audiophiles oblige, ils sont compatibles avec les formats lossless. Ils seront probablement un peu plus volumineux qu'un iPod Nano, mais le segment n'est plus le même, la mémoire peut aller jusqu'à 128GB pour le X3 II qui vient de sortir et la qualité audio bien plus élevée qu'avec un iPod Nano.
> Sony dispose lui aussi de quelques appareils dans ce budget plutôt performants...



Je crois qu'il veut un baladeur de la taille d'un iPod nano, pas un de la taille d'un samsung Galaxy note


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2017)

C'est difficile de trouver des produits dans un marché qui est devenu une petite niche.

Après tu peux demander leur avis à ceux qui ont du apprendre à (re)vivre sans avoir un nano ... comme par exemple Bilbon et Frodon


----------



## okeeb (24 Août 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut un baladeur de la taille d'un iPod nano, pas un de la taille d'un samsung Galaxy note


Il est vrai qu'il se porte bien le bougre, mais c'est la rançon de la qualité sonore et de la compatibilité assumée avec les fichiers lossless. 
Après, certains Sony font presque jeu égal, avec une qualité sonore supérieure à l'ipod et pour un volume moindre


----------

